# jquery iframe in tabs



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

hi there,

I tryed to load an iframe within an ajax tab... but when I try to closed it, it opens again anda again.

Why?

How would you build something like this? Jquery Tabs loading an html file with an iframe in it?

thanks


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

See this page for some help. Basically, you use the .contents() method to access the contents of the iframe, assuming the iframe src is in the same domain as your main script.


----------

